# Clean bill of health for my rescue :)



## Mrs.Lovette (Mar 27, 2014)

(Who, by the way, is a girl despite that I've been referring to her as 'him' on these forums, sorry! By the time I realized that I'd already gotten used to saying 'he' and 'him' xP Sticking with the name Watson though :3)
So I took my little hedgie to the vet this morning  She's sort a rescue, in that the people who had her previously gave her to me and were not taking care of her properly. I discussed the problems in a previous post, but here's a short list:

Wire wheel
A diet consisting only of vienna sausages
Improper bedding that was making him sneeze all the time
bathing him with dawn dish soap

In addition, I had concerns about her nails but it looks like one thing they actually were doing right was trimming her nails :3 Anyways, I was also worried about mites because she was scratching a lot, even though I'd given her an oatmeal bath. 
The vet gave her a good check-up, and said her heart and lungs sounded good and her eyes and nose looked good, no discharge or anything like that. He also said he didn't see any mites, but he gave her a small dose of Revolution just in case, and gave me a small dose to use in a couple of weeks if she's still scratching, and he did it free of charge  The only problem he found was her back right leg, it looked like one of her toes was injured in the past from the wire wheel, but it doesn't seem to be causing her any pain and she's not limping, which is good.  

Oh, and she was really well behaved  She was scared to come out of her little cozy tunnel (which I used to carry her in from the car), but once the vet got her out, she balled up for a minute and then uncurled and immediately set off exploring and sniffing around, she let us weigh her no problem and happily sniffed around while we talked, and held still while he put the Revolution on her.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Yay! That's great news! I'm glad she's doing so well


----------

